# Reverse camera



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I reversed the camera and Gary came and checked himself out.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute! Love the look of pure curiosity!


----------



## Maz-Sybil-Edith (Feb 17, 2013)

Awww how cute! Love the name too!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I love teasing the roosters.. They're so funny. I went a step further with Popcorn. I recorded him on video and played it back for him. This was his reaction: 




Very cute photo! Someone should do a painted version.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

That was a hilarious video. And such a pretty roo


----------

